# How long do you leave in molds?



## OceanGirl-3 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am just making a Raspberry Butter & Oatmeal on goats base it say leave in mold for 1-2 days :shock:  i will go crazy lol to wait that long  

But do you think it's best to wait a few days with any M&P ?

Ta Kristie


----------



## topcat (Apr 25, 2009)

I usually unmould as soon as the soap is quite cool/cold.  If they don't want to release then, you can pop them in the fridge for an hour or so then they should come out fine.

Tanya


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Apr 26, 2009)

yep I ditto what Tanya said, I love to use the silicone molds cause they just come out sooo easy.


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah they are so nice only have one  :cry:  need more lol but need more cash too   got heaps of normal molds addicted things they are.

Ta gals

Kristie


----------

